# Breeding plans



## RPC (Jul 7, 2011)

It is getting closer to that time to start breeding for next years kids. This year I only have one buck to breed to again, but next year I will have 2. Does everyone that has multiple bucks know who they are breeding everyone too? I think it is fun to see who gets paired with who. I get bored late at night and like to look at everyone's websites and it will be one more thing for me to look at which does are going with which bucks.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont own any bucks right now but I am leasing one from a well know Nigerian Breeder in Virginia we are getting him for the month of August so we will have December kids. Sorry for the picture quality. Will post better pics of both when he arrives in August! 
My doe is double lined with ARMCH Gay-Mor Berry's Jurassic 2*D.  She is EXTREMELY well bred with nice milkers both sires and dams. 

My AGS Registered Nigerian Dwarf doe Wooly Dog Down Xenodusa.






The handsome buck we are breeding her to.
Kaapio Acres LT Super Hero *S 





We are excited about this cross and cannot wait to see the results!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh you can keep up with us too on my website blog. I seriouly update it like everyday! So feel free to venture over and check it out for updates


----------



## helmstead (Jul 7, 2011)

I have 12 bucks to choose from for my spring kiddings...um...yeah, lots of decisions to make this fall!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 7, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I have 12 bucks to choose from for my spring kiddings...um...yeah, lots of decisions to make this fall!


Wow, how many does do you have?!

I've got two bucks, and my neighbor has two more LaManchas I can choose from, and thinking about getting another that she would also allow me to use. My biggest deciding factor is who isn't related to who, it's getting to the point where everything in the state is related to two bloodlines, and all four bucks come from those lines.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got four bucks I'll be using, and already published my breeding/kidding schedule for fall/winter babies.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got 15 does in breeding pens now, and the first one got bred yesterday (Patch x Saturday).  
Bullitt has been trying to convince his group of girls that he's a big manly man, but so far none seem convinced.

I usually have to pair my younger does w/ the younger bucks (Chaos would smoosh my smaller FF's) that best suits what I'm trying to breed for.  
I also try and give 'virgin' boys a small(ish) doe for their 1st breeding so they aren't beaten up / intimidated by some 200# cow...and so they can reach.

Then I try to match according to who needs what fixed...Short (length) boer does go w/ the longer buck, the tallest buck gets the does who need more height, etc.
Sometimes I'll pair up some just to see what color(s) I can get from that breeding.  I also breed the Nubians who milk the best 1st so I'll have plenty of milk through the kidding season.  

Bullitt is really cracking me up...he went from being a crybaby buckling to a "Wah-wah-wahhhh"-ing BUCK overnight as soon as Saturday moved in to the pen next door.  He's trying to 'steal' Saturday's women through the fence.  Saturday doesn't think it's half as cute as I do.

I'm working on my breeding / kidding schedule as I have time....but I haven't had much time lately...


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is my first year with two bucks and I have been writing and rewriting the breeding plan.  My boer buck is primarily for breeding market and 4-H stock.  The kiko primarily for replacement and breeding stock.  Then it gets complicated.   I want to put my first timers with the kiko buck since they tend to have smaller kids but I don't like keep first timers kids since I don't know what the girls are capable of yet. Then I want to put the boer with some of my better does to get some nice fast growing -H kids.  Contradictions I know. 

So I just keeping changing my mind and we will go with whatever the chart says on the day I set them up in the breeding pens.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 8, 2011)

I have two does confirmed bred (BioTracking) and due September... I *mostly* have breeding plans solidified for the rest.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 8, 2011)

We are going to start breeding in September, for February kids. That will put the kids 6 months old for the fairs in our area. ONly one of my does is related to either of my bucks. The rest are all from past bucks. So we have two new blood-lines we are working with. 

We have 20 does to breed this year, plus the 4 new onse coming in a week   THe new onse are certainly going with  "Fox Trot Twister"  Love this little buck, so smooth and great growth rate. Fantastic set of legs on this buckling. 











then there is Karamba, He is not my favorite at this point, we purchased him for the bone mass, hoping he would add mass to our boer/nubian frames.  He does have a nice set of legs under him. 

I think for the 20 does already on the farm, we will just split them up, maybe 12 for Karamba since he is a little older and 8 for twister,who will be 11 months for breeding season, he is 3 months in that photo.  And he will for sure have the 4 new girls, who we are planning on breeding at 10 months of age in December. Since I have some 50% boer/nubian and some 75% boer/nubian, on up to a couple full-blood boers, I am going to just split each group of does in half and give each buck part of the 50%, part of the 75%, ect.... you get the point. Just so I can see how well each buck does, the buck with the best fair kids, wins the other one will be sold. 

My husband wants to keep it simple and put most with Karamba as our first buck, and then use keeper does in the future on twister. But I don't want to wait and use Twister, and I don't like Karamba all that much.   

I didn't buy him, for his paint colors, his father is a red buck, but I was hoping it would be an added perk, We had 7 kids from him this June and They were all light colored, except for two  of them had red head and an extra spot on them. ,  I never saw the mom, she must have been very light. I have had traditional bucks throw more color than that.  Not sure if this boy is going to be staying around very long, His horn set doesn't look too promising,  He is short in the loin, even though he has tons of bone mass. 








Here is karamba


----------



## rebelINny (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been plying with my breeding schedule but I am NOT breeding for February kids this time! It is too cold here in upper new York  in feb. I will wait to breed in late October so we get late march babies. I am getting copper for the girls and have put them on a bit of grain so they are at a real good weight for breeding and going into winter. I have one doe I may not breed this year if she doesn't fill out better by October, but I have plenty of time so I will be really feeding her heavy on hay, grain, BOSS, and garden produce leaves. If I have her ready by then I will have eight adult does to breed and depending on size I may have two FF from feb.2010 kiddings. One is already almost as big as my adult does but the other is smaller. Those are all standard alps. Then I have three or four mini-alps that will be bred. A possibility of fourteen does to breed. I have three bucks to choose from. All kids from this past spring so hopefully they will mature enough. I did notice 8 week old max with all his equipment out yesterday  and trying to mount one of the older mini- alps. He is a broken chamois with blue eyes a first gen mini- alp. Reign is a chocolate and white pied ( very cool coloring and pattern) but he hasn't shown ANY signs of manliness yet. He is an f1 mini-alp too. Then there is Tabasco. A blonde colored Nigerian dwarf buckling I bought to add new lines in my mini's. He is out of pheonix rising farm in MA. Keeping my fingers crossed they are ready in October!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 8, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Wow, how many does do you have?!


Not enough to make every buck as happy as they'd like to be.  I have a LOT of junior bucks who will only get 1 or 2 does for their test crops...


----------



## lilhill (Jul 8, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Poor little guys.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 8, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> . Poor little guys.


 indeed!


----------



## RPC (Jul 10, 2011)

Kim,
I just looked at your breeding schedule on your website and I am super excited to see how all your breeding's work out. I am so glad this is a goat forum because when I say things like this to my friends or family they think I am just weird. I really just like to see how genetics work out with pairing different animals.
Also has Ruby ever had a doeling?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 10, 2011)

Nope, only boys...single, single, trips.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How often do you find a young buck just doesn't work out after testing him on a couple does?  Can you really tell his potential from just the offspring from a couple breedings?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> How often do you find a young buck just doesn't work out after testing him on a couple does?  Can you really tell his potential from just the offspring from a couple breedings?


I'm not testing his potential when I'm doing test crops.  By the time I decide to keep a junior buck and breed him, he's already shown me if he's the style and type I want, I already know the mammary genetics he carries, and he's been in the show ring and done well.  A test crop is more of a "lets see if he can figure out this breeding thing (make sure he's fertile) and what his babies look like" _for me, anyway_.  It's not a shot in the dark.

You don't "prove" a buck just by breeding it, IMO (I always giggle at those ads for bucks, "does his job" and similar...DUH, it's a buck, it'll wanna breed!).  He has to produce kids that are improvements on himself, and produce nice udders on his daughters consistently.  It's a bonus if he's a winning show animal, too...but some of the better mammary systems might come from an ugly buck, so that one's not even necessary - just a bonus.


----------

